# Decarbed = Harsh



## stawawager (May 12, 2017)

Looking for confirmation. decarbed weed is Super harsh to smoke?

What makes weed HARSH?


----------



## ThcGuy (Jun 8, 2017)

I would imagine it would be right up there with weed that is dried in a microwave! Why would anyone decarb weed they are going to smoke? Probably better to just eat it. 

As for what makes weed harsh can be a multiple of things from genetics such as Strawberry cough that has a tendency to make some people cough or it could be growing conditions, nutrients, inadequate flushing techniques, contaminated weed such as residual pesticides or improper drying and curing techniques.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 9, 2017)

decarbing basically dries it out completely, which will make anything harsh, all the terpenoids are boiled off, so anything that would taste good is gone, you're getting the raw materials with the "perfume" cooked off.
the purpose of decarbing is to break the carboxyl molecule loose from the non-psychoactive THCA, turning it into psychoactive delta 9 thc. the act of burning non decarbed weed will decarb it on the spot. the heat from cooking will not break this bond, so you decarb weed you're going to cook with, not weed you're going to smoke.


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 9, 2017)

Why would you even smoke decarb weed in the first place .....just curious


----------



## stawawager (Jun 13, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> Why would you even smoke decarb weed in the first place .....just curious


I understand that completely dry weed is decarbed, so I had some of that and tried to smoke it. It was exposed to the air for a good period of time too.

I just made some butter, decarbed in the oven 250°F for 30 minutes but the weed wasn't brown/brown like I sometimes see in pics but was brown/green. I almost put it back in the oven and cooked it some more.

This batch comes on slower than the last but lasts for 7-8 hours. 7-8 hours!? Is that unheard of?


----------



## stawawager (Jun 13, 2017)

ThcGuy said:


> I would imagine it would be right up there with weed that is dried in a microwave! Why would anyone decarb weed they are going to smoke? Probably better to just eat it.
> 
> As for what makes weed harsh can be a multiple of things from genetics such as Strawberry cough that has a tendency to make some people cough or it could be growing conditions, nutrients, inadequate flushing techniques, contaminated weed such as residual pesticides or improper drying and curing techniques.


----------



## stawawager (Jun 13, 2017)

It was aged and really dried which = decarbed? Cough Cough.


----------



## stawawager (Jun 13, 2017)

ThcGuy said:


> I would imagine it would be right up there with weed that is dried in a microwave! Why would anyone decarb weed they are going to smoke? Probably better to just eat it.
> 
> As for what makes weed harsh can be a multiple of things from genetics such as Strawberry cough that has a tendency to make some people cough or it could be growing conditions, nutrients, inadequate flushing techniques, contaminated weed such as residual pesticides or improper drying and curing techniques.


What is Strawberry cough?

Last grow I figured out how to do better with nutrients and proper water chemistry. This time it's going to be flushing properly. I can see why some like hydroponics better than soil, easy to flush?

Just a test pic to see if site is working....


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 13, 2017)

My understanding of decarbed flowers ((don't quote me))...is the process of heating them to a certain degree to change non psychoactive THC into THCAA ....for the making of delicious edibles.........dried out weed is just dried out weed ....not what I'd consider decarbed .....I could be wrong, that's my just my understanding.......I personally just make ice water hash........ @cannabineer am I rite in my thinking here?


I have a patient who makes my edibles for me, so I don't ever have to do these things.....I also have this super intelligent friend who makes oil for me as well ....he's like a scientist of all things extract ......he's pretty much the coolest guy around and his extracts are seriously potent and pure ...... @curious2garden I think you may know this super intelligent guy I speak of......he's an illusive one for sure....but totally a guy you'd want on your team ....wouldn't you agree C2G.


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 13, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> decarbing basically dries it out completely, which will make anything harsh, all the terpenoids are boiled off, so anything that would taste good is gone, you're getting the raw materials with the "perfume" cooked off.
> the purpose of decarbing is to break the carboxyl molecule loose from the non-psychoactive THCA, turning it into psychoactive delta 9 thc. the act of burning non decarbed weed will decarb it on the spot. the heat from cooking will not break this bond, so you decarb weed you're going to cook with, not weed you're going to smoke.


does the weed decarboxylate during cooking in finish as it does cooking during prep ? why decarb twice?


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 13, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> does the weed decarboxylate during cooking in finish as it does cooking during prep ? why decarb twice?


I've always wondered this myself Chem.....when I was young id get the brownie boxes that took lots of oil .....I'd just infuse fresh flowers into the oil needed for the brownie mix and follow the recipe .....they were stony and worked fine .....but as I mentioned above ....my patient who loves to bake and make edibles ....does the whole decarb thing.....her edibles are no joke ....I've only had one edible stronger than hers ....and that was from a friend from here ((holy shit)) lol


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 13, 2017)

maybe it doesnt decarboxylate when heated in a cake/brownie mix ? that sounds silly to me but who knows
I think riu has people chasing their tails nefariously sometimes even


----------



## ipeeinpools (Jun 13, 2017)

stawawager said:


> It was aged and really dried which = decarbed? Cough Cough.


Decarboxylation is much different than just drying out. I hate reading shit that says "time" can decarboxylate when in reality is the heat that does the decarbing.....The lower the temp you decarb, the more time you need, but heat is the main element here.


----------



## ipeeinpools (Jun 13, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> maybe it doesnt decarboxylate when heated in a cake/brownie mix ? that sounds silly to me but who knows
> I think riu has people chasing their tails nefariously sometimes even


It should still decarboxylate....there may be factors that hinder the process as it bakes inside another medium but as long as there is heat, there is decarbing happening. Maybe the H20 and CO2 gets trapped in the brownies and changes shit? I dunno lol


----------



## Indacouch (Jun 13, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> maybe it doesnt decarboxylate when heated in a cake/brownie mix ? that sounds silly to me but who knows
> I think riu has people chasing their tails nefariously sometimes even


So the process of steeping the flowers it in the hot oil to bake with ...is most likely why mine worked when I was younger.....got it 


I had a guy tell me he got super fucked up eating an eighth of raw flowers when he got pulled over recently .....guess he's on probation...and I've seen other people say they eat hydro nuggs to medicate ....just like people say ...my dog ate my weed and got fucked up .....so I'm at a loss and confused with all of this .....il stick to my joints and small bubbler at bedtime


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 13, 2017)

the lower the temp , the more time....agreed
understood as the time actually is decarboxylating the material.
I'm betting old weed is decarboxylated if given time, light, heat...maybe at the same rate who knows. maybe under a uv light or in the sun like it used to be..it decarbs quickly, thats why sun dried sucks(for me)

some prize that effect but some do not.






old weed is garbage to me. worthless garbage. regardless of storage techniques mostly, though some do buy time, the effects are ill, the taste degrades, the buzz turns into some kind of slack jawed experience I would have thought awesome when I was 14 but not now. come to think of it....thats the way weed was when I was 14. extracting from 6 month old weed compared to extracting from 
freshly dried 3 week old is night and day for this
it didnt get much better until I started to grow and dry it myself. ask anyone


----------



## chemphlegm (Jun 13, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So the process of steeping the flowers it in the hot oil to bake with ...is most likely why mine worked when I was younger.....got it
> 
> 
> I had a guy tell me he got super fucked up eating an eighth of raw flowers when he got pulled over recently .....guess he's on probation...and I've seen other people say they eat hydro nuggs to medicate ....just like people say ...my dog ate my weed and got fucked up .....so I'm at a loss and confused with all of this .....il stick to my joints and small bubbler at bedtime


warm oil decarboxylates and extracts. I dont often eat mj products but when id they must not be made with raw/dried flowers, i insist on using oil for the task. leaves rip me up and taste like hay


----------



## stawawager (Jun 13, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> So the process of steeping the flowers it in the hot oil to bake with ...is most likely why mine worked when I was younger.....got it
> 
> 
> I had a guy tell me he got super fucked up eating an eighth of raw flowers when he got pulled over recently .....guess he's on probation...and I've seen other people say they eat hydro nuggs to medicate ....just like people say ...my dog ate my weed and got fucked up .....so I'm at a loss and confused with all of this .....il stick to my joints and small bubbler at bedtime


I think your body will decarb it but it just takes a lot longer, I could be wrong of course.


----------



## stawawager (Jun 13, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> the lower the temp , the more time....agreed
> understood as the time actually is decarboxylating the material.
> I'm betting old weed is decarboxylated if given time, light, heat...maybe at the same rate who knows. maybe under a uv light or in the sun like it used to be..it decarbs quickly, thats why sun dried sucks(for me)
> 
> ...


LOL - the older I get the less crap I'm willing to smoke.


----------



## greg nr (Jun 13, 2017)

I think you are confusing decarb with extraction. 

Decarbing removes a caboxylate group converting thc to thc-a and some cbn (if you overcook it you get a lot of cbn and not much txc-a). Extracting removes the thc's/cb's from the plant matter. Decarb requires heat. You don't want a lot of heat because the terps will begin to go to a gas around 280 F ( I think). So most people decarb at 220-240.

If you are making butter, it usually doesn't get hot enough to decarb well. So you decarb first and then use the butter or oil to extract if from the plant material. If you use ethanol instead of butter, you don't need heat for that part of the process. 

Weed will decarb over time. But it is an extremely slow process at normal room temp. What you had was dry, oxidized weed. Pthtcckpft.


----------



## ThcGuy (Jun 13, 2017)

stawawager said:


> What is Strawberry cough?


It's a strain of cannabis. Here is a description from Wikileaf:
Strawberry Cough is a bracing, taste-focused sativa hybrid. Its unmistakable strawberry flavor is the result of crossbreeding by cannabis pioneer Kyle Kushman. Its impressive buds won the title of Best Flower in the 2013 Cannabis Cup. Fruity and light, this strain is an uplifting and productive smoke that can be enjoyed in a variety of settings. As its name implies, Strawberry Haze is a cross between Strawberry Fields and old-school staple Haze. The average THC composition of this strain is between 15% and 20%.


----------



## cannabineer (Jun 13, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> My understanding of decarbed flowers ((don't quote me))...is the process of heating them to a certain degree to change non psychoactive THC into THCAA ....for the making of delicious edibles.........dried out weed is just dried out weed ....not what I'd consider decarbed .....I could be wrong, that's my just my understanding.......I personally just make ice water hash........ @cannabineer am I rite in my thinking here?
> 
> 
> I have a patient who makes my edibles for me, so I don't ever have to do these things.....I also have this super intelligent friend who makes oil for me as well ....he's like a scientist of all things extract ......he's pretty much the coolest guy around and his extracts are seriously potent and pure ...... @curious2garden I think you may know this super intelligent guy I speak of......he's an illusive one for sure....but totally a guy you'd want on your team ....wouldn't you agree C2G.


Decarbing definitely needs a heat step to turn orally inactive THCA into active THC. Just drying it doesn't do much to decarb it. The decarb step is a must for making edibles.


----------



## stawawager (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm going to cook it till it's brown. 

Somebody said something about cold hash or something?


----------

